# Coweta County lease available 1500 acres



## drenalin08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Coweta lease near Powers Crossroads area needs members 1500 acres,contact Glenn at 770-313-1955


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 18, 2008)

btt


----------



## Perry Hayes (Aug 18, 2008)

Is this the New River club?


----------



## callaway (Aug 20, 2008)

How much? How many hunters? Do you have power and water?


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry havent looked at the thread in a few days.No its not New River hunting club,not even sure of the name of our club.And no power or water sorry.


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking for 20 members and its 875.00  for the year.Call 770-313-1955 and ask for Glen for any other questions.


----------



## billy30215 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Can the property be viewed?*

I am interested, but would love a tour of the property and if you have a map of the land, would love to see that. Is this a new club? Seems to be if you are looking for 20 members max. Do you have members now, and has any work been done to fields and such. I live in Fayetteville and looking for a club close by.

Thanks,


----------

